# I have made 6 videos about the cities with most skyscrapers on each continent - a must see!



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I have made 6 videos about the cities with most skyscrapers on each continent, one for each continent. The criteria is buildings at least 150m to the roof or spire, completed or under construction with expected completion in 2021. Please enjoy, like and subscribe, much appreciated! 






World's Tallest Cities part 1 - Asia






World's Tallest Cities part 2 - North America

This is the 3rd part, about Europe:






This video is the by far most popular among the 6, why I don't know, may be because we have so few skyscrapers in Europe.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

There are not so few skyscrapers. Thanks to Moscow, Istanbul, London, Paris and Frankfurt, we are the 
third continent with the most skyscrapers in the world (Asia, North America, *Europe*, Australia, South America and Africa).

Take a look at my list of skyscrapers in Europe.

Page 1: COM, T/O
Page 2: U/C, PREP & APP, PRO

Graphics of all skyscrapers in Europe (Com, T/O, U/C, Prep, App, Pro)


----------

